# Limping on left hind leg



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I need help please. Lightning my 3 month old Full Blood boer buckling is limping. Monday morning he was fine. I put him & Thunderbolt in their standing creep feeder, they were eating. I left to go feed the other 2 groups of goats . About 15 minutes later I return to let the boys out to graze. Lightning was laying down in front of the gate. I opened it and he stumbled around to get up. He will put his toe down, or hop, but will not put full weight on his left hind leg. I have put ice in it. Ive given him 1/2 aspirin and 6cc Red Cell in 6cc water drench. He lays down alot. Ive palpated the entire leg, stretched the leg behind him, and moved the ankle as a norm walk movement. He only moved when I bent the leg and moved it up towards his stomach. 
Any ideas, suggestions, answers, i would appreciate all of them. Here are some pictures.






















No swelling, no gritty feel..nothing in between toes or in hoof.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

No pain when palpating?

Nothing wrong with the hoof?

Maybe meningeal worm...


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Call me crazy but it looks broken. It could be a fracture but the only way to say for sure is to get an x-ray done


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou. It sounds like vet time tommorrow


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww poor little man 
He might have twisted funny getting his foot unstuck from the feeder and twisted his hip. It looks like he's favoring it from the hip down.

I'd put him in a small separate pen with food and water in nose reach, so he can baby it without herdmates bumping or hassling him. I'd also give him some Banamine for the pain. (He is weaned right?) if there's no improvement by Thursday I'd get the vet involved but he needs to rest it no matter.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks..hes is weaning this week.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Poor guy. If it’s broken hopefully it’s able to be splinted. I had a doeling break her leg (hind leg, right above the ankle) and she healed up after a month of splinting with no limp and no bump. Babies heal quickly.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope between you and the vet you get it figured out and healed quickly! Best wishes to Lightning!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd get a xray on it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have an appointment Friday at 130.at Okla. State Univ. My vet was swamped and could not work him in. So now..Im just working on keeping him hydrated and eating. Thanks for all your help


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, hope it isn't serious.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou! Im very concerned. Its just not making sence to me
So Im sure OSU will tell me!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What did OSU find? How's sweet lightning doing?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok went to OSU. I am very heartbroken. I am looking for a 2nd opinion. No blood test was taken. Only xrays and physical exam. Here are the results. Please tell me your opinion. Thankyou


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no! Oh I'm so so sorry! I'm heartbroken for you. 
It's going to be a tough call and in the long run his quality of life is also a consideration. I'm sure no matter you'll do what's right for you and lightning.
If you're going with option two, I'd also ask the Dr if an aggressive joint ill treatment like Baytril would be appropriate after the septic stage. (Just a thought) I don't get why no blood test though!
I'm praying that the flush will work if you decide to go with it!
Hugs!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I am just seeing this and am very sad for his prognosis, but wonder why they didn't do a blood test? I would not give up and I would definitely treat him. I don't know which meds would be better, but hopefully if Nuflor isn't the one to go with or Goofygoat's suggestion, then someone can give you a good suggestion. Praying he gets better!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh no! I’m so sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Tough decisions ahead.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

:hug:Thinking of you and Lightening.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I’m so sorry for the diagnosis. It is surprising they didn’t check a CBC to see what his white count is. A joint aspiration would provide the best information for septic arthritis. For humans, septic arthritis is usually about 6 weeks IV antibiotic therapy, sometimes longer. You also have to worry about the infection seeding elsewhere if the bacteria gets into the bloodstream. 

Keeping you guys in my thoughts.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou. I find it hard to accept without a blood test. Only physical palpation and an xray I had to beg for. Im not giving up. But I will be treating him the best I can. Please pray for him. Thankyou


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent. :hug:


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou. I find it hard to accept without a blood test. Only physical palpation and an xray I had to beg for. Im not giving up. But I will be treating him the best I can. Please pray for him. Thankyou


A blood test might not tell you too much. They can look for elevated white blood cells (seen in infection), elevated inflammatory markers (which he would likely have if infection or if injury), and they could look for bacteria in the blood (bacteremia). If he were bacteremic he would likely be much sicker, with fever. Septic joint really is best diagnosed with fluid from the joint.

Definitely get a second opinion, but if you can afford the joint aspiration I would get it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This was from an injury 3 days ago. No other sighns of trama. No fever/ no swelling. Im not saying its accurate/ im praying their is a way.to treat and keep.him alive & sound for more than 10 days. They said with knee aspriration his chance of walking & survival went from 10% to 30%. And they wanted $1500.00. And under full anesthesia. Which is less than 25% recovery. Im at a total loss of this doesnt make sense to my brain.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

With that price tag I don’t blame you for not doing the joint aspiration. Especially with those odds of recovery not being favorable. I hope they’re wrong and it’s just strained. Keeping you guys in my thoughts and hope you’re able to get a second opinion.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou. I talked to the owner of the sire&.previous.owner of the dam. Needless to say.he was upset with the report. He couldnt believe them either. He suggested continue with the antibiotics and add wrap the leg for support. Add gatorade drench with 1/2 advil. Next gatorade drench with.nutri drench. Leave leg wrapped form3 to 4 days. Hes only had goats for 20+;years/ several ennoblements and sires of the years. He cant understand why they thought he would die in 10 days.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree. I’d treat it like a broken bone and brace it for a few weeks. No need to give up yet!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou. Im tired of crying and I am determined to help him get over this!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Heres my happy boy helping his big brother. My Wonderful Thunderbolt


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice kid, hope he mends.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou. Thats a compliment from a lady I really respect and admire. Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ty::squish:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok :update:...Its been a Rollar Coaster ride ! I have kept Lightning on his Antibiotic regiment. Plus keeping his left leg wrapped, Ive been giving him 1/2 advil, gatorade, castor oil, Nutri Drench. In a drench 2xs daily. 
I went to my Vet for a 2nd opinion ! My vet was impressed with his mobility and general health after reading the grim diagnosis of the 1st vet. Lightning walked lightly on his left hind leg. The vet trimmed his feet, worked hard to find the tenderness in his knee..No swelling, No Fever, and doing well! I am continueing the antibiotics and drencehs for another week. We will go back to.my vet and see how we are progressing. Tonight..I got so excited..he stood at his creep feeder on both feet in proper position...and he is walking useing his left hind leg lightly. Yay! :goatkiss: And its been 10 days..and he is still ALIVE!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That just makes me so happy! I am smiling a huge smile! (shy)
I keep thinking about Lightning and sending healing vibes!
Yaaaayyy!
Sooo glad you went to another vet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:coolmovesdance):goodjob::clapping:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou..both. means the world!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

That’s great news! Hope he keeps on this path and fully recovers! Good work!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou so much. He was lightly walking on the foot today. Im so happy to see this. We are still doing antibiotics. Ill make an appointment with the vet Friday. See about another week of meds? With or wothout wraps? Any suggestions I would Greatly appreciate!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How does the leg look when he is limping on it?
Is it moving strangely or does it move normally despite.
If it is looking OK, I wouldn't wrap it, just monitor it and allow him to use it.
He won't over do it, if he feels some pain. But keep him calm.

The antibiotics, not sure about that.
How long has he been on it?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

He is walking lightly with the leg in the proper position. He looks like he is slightly limping, not hopping like before. He will get into his creep feeder and sometimes stand all 4 feet flat. Then other times he steps up on the board to eat. He was trotting around yesterday. He can run , but he uses both back feet as one. He is only about 2 1/2 weeks since the injury. His leg is still wrapped . The first Vet said 3 to 6 weeks of antibiotics..my 2nd vet gave me 1 more week of the pills the light antibiotics. But not the shots. Unless the first Vet contacts him and suggest differently. Thats per our visit today with the 2nd vet. So I will contact thr OSU dr and ask him to contact my vet. 
Im thrilled with Lightning progress. It feels good to see him try to get away from me when I have the drench gun. I just laugh. He is getting upset with the other goats if they get too close and he head butts them. So Im glad to see him act like a goat! Im still looking at 3 to 4 weeks of recovery time. It just feels good to see him act more like s young goat.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So good to hear! Lightening making progress at getting better!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

That’s great he’s doing so well! Very exciting!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou guys. Its been a tough time for.me. He still.has some hard work ahead to replace the muscle he has lost. But the little guy is willing. :great:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Way to go lightning! YAY! WHA-HOOOO!
Fantastic news!
You're doing awesome with him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds really promising.

Use your best judgment, if you feel he needs support, do it. If not keep an eye on him.

If he is using it, that is super duper and going to be a good outcome.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I am watching him like a hawk. I do want him to have a good healthy life. Im not sure about the shot Florfenicol. Its like attempting to put jello through a needle. Poor lightning just screams. Its thick/ takes forever/ and I hate giving any thick shot. Im a woosey when it comes to my babies. An adult..no prob..but hes 3 months old. 
I will leave a message for the OSU dr. To contact my vet. But Im not really wanting the shots..but I dont want to impede Lightnings recovery. So....I have to let the 2 Drs hash it out. He is on his 3rd week of Meloxicam..i am drenching him 20cc of Gatorade/water/nutridrench/1/2 advil 2xs dailey. Im watching his urine & feces. He is getting more of an appetite and eating like he did before this injury. He has lost muscle mass in his left hip, but Ill work on that in the upcoming days. I just want him to be able to grow properly/walk & trot around. And breed without pain. Hopefully with his youth and working to keep his legs built up he will continue in spite of the first prognosis.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hoping for the best for the goat. :hug:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:update:

THANKYOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT & PRAYERS! 
I BELIEVE IN MIRACLES..DO YOU?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Now my other Silly boy Thunderbolt

Sorry about the audio..


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

So glad he’s doing well! Good work!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! They uploaded 
Looking great!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

How fantastic! So happy he’s doing better!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, that’s great!!! I am so glad he is doing so well, and that you believe in miracles, not in vets!
Do did awesome!!!
:coolmoves:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou soooo much. Now to leep him improving! :bighug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome and yes I believe in miracles.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to comment until now, but so glad he is doing better! Fingers crossed he continues to recover and lives a long, happy & healthy life!


----------

